# Fs: F1 l260, L066 from Pat's stock, and calico BNP with long fin gene



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally got around to seeing how many juvies I have bred from a group I purchased a few years ago. I have a few to sell.  Blurry phone pic but you get the idea. $30 each. Buy 5 and I throw in 1 free so 6 for $150. I have a limited amount and today I sold 15 already. As you can see, I also have L066 King Tigers from Pat's (Canadian Aquatics) stock which bred for me. I have a limited amount for $20 each.

The L260 vary between 1" to 1.5" and the King Tigers are the same. There are smaller ones but I don't like to sell those as they are not quite as stable. If you really want the little guys I will discount them a bit but I would caution that it would be a final sale and that I don't want to hear that they have died 2 days after you got them home.

The calico BNP are all short finned but the parents are long and short finned from the same gene pool. $5 each.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

*Fs: F1 l260*

hi gary how are you? if you have any left this weekend i might come take a peek.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I should have some on the weekend, but weekends are complicated since my son is a soccer player so we would have to pre-arrange a time. I miscounted and actually have only sold 15 so I should have at least a dozen left.


----------



## L25 (Dec 30, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I should have some on the weekend, but weekends are complicated since my son is a soccer player so we would have to pre-arrange a time. I miscounted and actually have only sold 15 so I should have at least a dozen left.


I want to get some. 
Depend on where you are located, I probably can come tonight or tomorrow.
How to contact you?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

L25 said:


> I want to get some.
> Depend on where you are located, I probably can come tonight or tomorrow.
> How to contact you?


I am in South Burnaby as is shown in my profile. I see you are a new user so you probably cannot private message yet.

I should mention that unless you have already bought some from me and suggested that you might want more, this is first come first serve unless I am paid in advance as I only have a limited amount. Sorry if I am disappointing anyone, but I didn't expect this level of response.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

How big do these grow to? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

About 2.5" total length but I don't have any which ever grew that big.

I should sayI have pretty much sold all that I have caught at the good sizes so I have to do an inventory before I can offer more as some of the remainder are spoken for. Thanks for the enthusiastic response.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok I just caught some and I have enough for 3 more batches at most. I should have said that I also have calico bnp with the lf gene but no longfins to sell at the moment, but the short fin ones will throw long fin fry.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought I would add a few better pics since I had the DSLR out.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

save me a pair pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, contact me with a time and day when you can.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok 8 more gone so down to last few and then I'll have to grow out some more.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think all the L260 are spoken for but I have a few BNP and L066 still if anyone is interested.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops forgot to close this. All spoken for. 6 on hold.


----------

